
Pan-cancer analysis of whole genomes - tosh
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-1969-6
======
tosh
> Here we report the integrative analysis of 2,658 whole-cancer genomes and
> their matching normal tissues across 38 tumour types from the Pan-Cancer
> Analysis of Whole Genomes (PCAWG) Consortium of the International Cancer
> Genome Consortium (ICGC) and The Cancer Genome Atlas (TCGA).

